# Clear coat on dark walnut



## Nsomepaint (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi, new to paint talk, I'm from southern NH, I've been painting for about 12 years, 4 on my own. I have a client who wants some new Dark Walnut trim clear coated or sealed without changing the natural color of the wood, I've tried Zar antique flat and minwax water based Polycrylic, both have altered the color (on samples) any product that might get the result they are looking for or is it a lost cause, keep it the way it is, no finish?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure of any clear coat that will give decent protection that won't also darken a wood a little bit. You might experiment with tung oil. In the past I have used it with success on some projects with similar requirements. Just know you won't get quite the protection from it that you will with other clear coat products.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I'm not a fan of water based Polly but I tested a ton of products on pine for a homeowner and it was the best of all that changed the color the least. I think RH is right tung or linseed oil would be best but as he said very little protection.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Interior or exterior? Interior you might try bm "stays clear" or profin...


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

When using WB clears I start with a few clear gloss coats and finish with two coats of satin. Light scuff Sanding with 400 grit in between coats If it needs to be less sheen then satin I use a fine finish polishing sponge until it is dulled just right. On the Water based clears I like to have about 5 coats total. I have used Zars before and have no complaints about it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't think of a finish that doesn't alter the color a bit. WB's alter it the least, it still do.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If it doesn't say water white, water clear, or crystal clear chances are it'll impart a color. 

You have to pin down what the Customer wants as far as "no color changing". Even water on unfinished wood will change the color, so what exactly is their expectation? realistic or not? Sometimes you can't fix stupid. If they want it a perfect way, order plastic.

On another note, all clears will darken the wood some as the material is partially inside the pores as well as on top (film forming). If you don't want that, then the only real alternatives would be maybe a thompson's water seal (not recommended) or even a wax. And those alternatives are not that great either.

Product recommendation: General Finishes, Enduro Clear Poly. 
https://generalfinishes.com/profess...and-sanding-sealers/enduro-clear-poly-topcoat


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If you have a Rockler or Woodcraft store near you, I'd see what they have.

Get some sample boards from your clients and apply some sample finishes on them. A lot people don't have a clue what they want until they can see something with finish on it.

Like woodcoyote said, water based clears would probably be the best bet, but there are some flat lacquers and conversion varnishes that might work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wipe some water on the stain. Show that to your customer. Nothing will change the color any less than plain water will. Physics. Use a water based "water white" clear. Tung oil and the like might be a good option as well, but different brands of tung oil may be more amber in color than others.


----------



## Nsomepaint (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tips everyone, the customer is not difficult, just paticular in what he wants, he has been easy to work with, as well as reasonable. I will show him what it looks like with a water sample and go from there.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Have you thought about flat lacquer?

You can even get it in water-base..


----------

